# Pivot Cycles makes an ebike



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

It's called the shuttle. It uses the Shimano drive system since that is the smallest and best power delivery right now according to Cocalis.

Big thing is it is 44 lbs according to them. Most of the bikes today are 50 lbs, even the Specialized ones with carbon wheels. This 6 lbs is going to make a difference in how the bike feels.

Stiff laterally with 157mm rear hub width. Normal Q-factor.

Pivot used the Shimano external batter and mounted it internally. The reason they did that is the Shimano internal battery is massive in terms of dimensions and weight even though it is the same 500 amp hour capacity.

And the punchline for now is.... Europe only. They want to see how things develop in the US. In Europe though, if you don't sell and ebike, very difficult to grow.

Pivot Shuttle e-bike introduced - Mtbr.com


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Nice ebike. I'll buy another one, if they become more accepted and are allowed on MUT's. Also, the price is getting stupid.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Gutch said:


> Nice ebike. I'll buy another one, if they become more accepted and are allowed on MUT's. Also, the price is getting stupid.


The prices are ridiculous. I mean, bike prices are already, and this only raises them to "time for in store financing" levels.


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 20, 2012)

Anyone know what the Euro's are paying for one of these? I'd bet this is likely somewhere around $8-9k in US $$

Edit: Just saw an article quote the price at $12k. Yikes!


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Holy crap! $12k?!?! How much money do they think dentists make?

-Walt


----------



## motocatfish (Mar 12, 2016)

WOW!!! What a COOL eMTB! 

I watched the video & followed all links. Never did find the battery capacity spec, but the video shows & implies its the Std Shimano 500WHr battery hiding in there. With bike coming in at 44 lbs?!?

Just WOW!!!

But that price! :-(


Catfish ...


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Harryman said:


> The prices are ridiculous. I mean, bike prices are already, and this only raises them to "time for in store financing" levels.


Yeah, pretty insane. All carbon, all Pivot and Di2.

The key here is the Shimano 8000 and the weight.

This will come to a lower price point.

I rode a Mondraker with this same Shimano Drive at 45 lbs at Downieville and it was really a step above all these current 50 pounders.


----------



## motocatfish (Mar 12, 2016)

fc said:


> Yeah, pretty insane. All carbon, all Pivot and Di2.
> 
> The key here is the Shimano 8000 and the weight.
> 
> ...


Is/when will the Mondraker come to America?

Thanks for your eMtb reviews & posting your opinions here fc! 

Catfish ...


----------



## Jackfair (Apr 27, 2017)

Why don't just get a middle drive kit.?

They using a middle drive, We using a rear hub driver, middle driver has delayed for the reaction.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Very nice bike, finally a short chainstay ebike, lower weight, beefed up frame/suspension and drive train.

Expensive, but you get what you pay for, and it seems like this is the only bike of it's kind right now.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Nurse Ben said:


> Very nice bike, finally a short chainstay ebike, lower weight, beefed up frame/suspension and drive train.
> 
> Expensive, but you get what you pay for, and it seems like this is the only bike of it's kind right now.


Agree, sweet ebike. $12k US is what I heard. That's pretty insane. I'd probably be in around 8k and new trails to ride.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

So, Pivot shuttle $9999. Pivot Mach 6 new carbon $9299. Crazy close on price. Crazy pricey also.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

Less than 10,000 USD? C'mon guys, don't you have a credit card or 401k you can borrow from?


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

JP, this looks awfully spammy in a thread about another bike company. 

-Walt


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Walt said:


> JP, this looks awfully spammy in a thread about another bike company.
> 
> -Walt


yep, against the rules for manufactures, He is welcome to start his own thread. I deleted it.


----------



## Phantastic79 (Apr 5, 2017)

Gutch said:


> So, Pivot shuttle $9999. Pivot Mach 6 new carbon $9299. Crazy close on price. Crazy pricey also.


You guys must be hella rich. I had a hard time dropping $2500 on a used tallboy. How do you justify spending $10k on a bicycle? Maybe we should have a financial advice section on MTBer.


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 20, 2012)

Phantastic79 said:


> You guys must be hella rich. I had a hard time dropping $2500 on a used tallboy. How do you justify spending $10k on a bicycle? Maybe we should have a financial advice section on MTBer.


I wouldn't say hella rich (I know I'm not...). Maybe just spending priorities in different places.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Phantastic79 said:


> You guys must be hella rich. I had a hard time dropping $2500 on a used tallboy. How do you justify spending $10k on a bicycle? Maybe we should have a financial advice section on MTBer.


Get a better job. Seriously, pick a career that meets your needs. I changed careers twIce,, returned to college both times.

10k is a lot for one bike, but then I have 15 k in three bikes, one of which is a Levo FSR.

I'd buy the Pivot Shuttle in aluminum with GX groupo for 7k.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Agreed; to me, aluminum makes sense for an ebike platform anyway.


----------



## jplamere1 (Nov 12, 2009)

Klurejr said:


> yep, against the rules for manufactures, He is welcome to start his own thread. I deleted it.


Oooops yeah you guys are right, sorry not good at forums..... I will start my own, didn't know I could do that, sorry.


----------



## EricTheDood (Sep 22, 2017)

Phantastic79 said:


> You guys must be hella rich. I had a hard time dropping $2500 on a used tallboy. How do you justify spending $10k on a bicycle? Maybe we should have a financial advice section on MTBer.


Just spend within your means and avoid the rat race. A lot of folks' appetites grow with their incomes and it never ends.

I know a number of folks whose lifestyles cost them $7K+ per month - $4K for rent in SF (studio apt), $1250 for car lease payments, and the remainder for dining and nightlife. They could easily cut that in half and buy a $10K bike every 3 months .


----------

